# Dogtown bullets



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Was curious if any of you has tried these out from Midway. Thanks for info in advance.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Chris can i get you to move this. Sorry wasnt watching where i posted! Thanks


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have heard that they are more than good enough for coyotes and the like. I wouldn't shoot them in a match but for PD's and coyotesthey are fine.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Just wondering how explosive they are, and compared to a v-max or a spitzer on hide damage. There not bad priced, just curious.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a few rounds loaded for .223. I have shot a few and they group plenty good for varmints. No hide results, have not taken them hunting but being hollow points, they should do OK.


----------



## 2tay530 (Oct 21, 2010)

I have some loaded in 243 win that im dying to shoot but havent got to it yet. I weighed about 10 on my scale an they all measured within .1 grains of eachother, length varied a little more than i like, about .oo7 on my calipers i guess because of the lead nose. The reviews are very good on midway and most claim them to be very explosive. What cartridge were thinking of loading them for?


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Im thinking of loading .223, 22-250, and 220 swift.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*I'm going to load some up myself this summer-----All I hear is good stuff about them ----I'll let you know when I get some kill'en Done ______SB*


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Skip, I may beat ya to it!


----------



## cubdad1967 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi all, just wanted to see if you all had any load inf you can share. I am loading some DT's my self and just wondering what you all used. I got .362 with IMR 4064 at 24gr with OAL 2.25 in a Savage Modle 25, 24 inch with 1/12 twist. I am starting a work up with CFE 223 now. Thank you.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What cartridge and bullet weight are you loading cubdad ?

I'll be interested to see what you get with the CFE. Do you chrony your loads ?


----------



## cubdad1967 (Jan 17, 2012)

Using Winchester brass and primer. Using 34gr Dogtown.


----------



## cubdad1967 (Jan 17, 2012)

Sorry for got to put that it is a .204 Ruger.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Chrony? I'll be interested to see your results, if you'd be so kind as to post them.


----------



## cubdad1967 (Jan 17, 2012)

I do not chron my loads. I am on limited funding being retired military.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's OK I don't either. I just wondered .


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

I had used them in 22-250 and they were accurate. They would just about cut a jack rabbit in half. I have loaded some for 223 but havent tested them out on anything.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

singlesix said:


> I had used them in 22-250 and they were accurate. They would just about cut a jack rabbit in half. I have loaded some for 223 but havent tested them out on anything.


Start with some politicians, then try some trickle down economics---using "green" bullets of course and buy the cheapest--they (politicians) arent hardly worth the cost of expensive ammo.


----------

